# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Воспоминания командира 302 обато

## Д.Срибный

Полковник в отставке Королько Александр Николаевич

Обеспечение 302 обато полетов авиационного полка (266 апиб)
истребителей-бомбардировщиков (МиГ-17, МиГ-21бис) в горных условиях при низких и высоких температурах

http://www.airforce.ru/history/moder...bato/index.htm

----------


## Spotter

Хочу сказать, что так интересно о работе такого "скучного" подразделения ВВС еще никто не писал. Хочется поблагодарить организатора данной публикации. Чувствуется влияние "нашего" человека. Ну, и автору, конечно, выразить большое уважение.
Теперь бы про РТО и связь в том же духе!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Для тех кто читал эту ветку хочу пояснить, что наш конфликт с xerf'ом исчерпан и я удалил все сообщения, относящиеся к этому конфликту.
Dixi :-)

----------


## robert

> Для тех кто читал эту ветку хочу пояснить, что наш конфликт с xerf'ом исчерпан и я удалил все сообщения, относящиеся к этому конфликту.
> Dixi :-)


Mongolia

----------


## robert

Today

----------


## robert

HAS

----------


## robert

View

----------


## robert

Insigna on MiG-21PFMs tail

----------


## Д.Срибный

Very interesting, thanks! Do you know which airfield is on a photos?

----------


## robert

There is no name of airbase in the Hungarian article.

"Somewhere in Mongolia"
It is the title of the color photos.
A US soldier made theese pictures.

----------

